# Hows does the Printer Know Ink is Low/Out?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

My DTG printer is a Neoflex based on the Epson 4880 printhead.

Just wondering how the printer detects it's low or out of ink?

My printer was indicating I needed to change magenta. While in this state, the printer won't print. I removed the magenta cartridge and opened it up. There wasn't a lot of ink left but certainly not empty!

I like to squeeze the last drop


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Stitch-Up said:


> My DTG printer is a Neoflex based on the Epson 4880 printhead.
> 
> Just wondering how the printer detects it's low or out of ink?
> 
> ...


John,

I can't say for sure about the Neo-Flex but most DTG printers based on an Epson print engine use firmware that calculates ink usage based on the original Epson cartridges and their capacity, in most cases all that is required is to remove the cartridge for a few seconds and reinstall it to reset the ink counter for that color.

If that doesn't work for you I'd give tech support a call and see what they say.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

With most Epson printers, there is a small micro chip on the cartridge that communicates with the printer. Every time you print something or a cleaning cycle is performed (whether manually or by the firmware), the printer deducts that amount from chip. When the chip states the cartridge is out of ink, the printer will prevent you from doing additional printing. The same thing applies to the closed cartridges and bulk refill cartridges.

As Jon mentioned, there are some chips that can be reset. However, most of the closed cartridges do not come with resettable chips. So you will not be able to reset these chips. 

The other thing to consider is that you will typically never get all the ink out of a closed cartridge for an Epson printer. The Ricoh Gel Sprint printers have a unique, dual-chamber ink delivery system that allows you to get all the ink out of the cartridges. But the Epson printers use a gravity feed system that typically prevents getting good ink coverage when you get toward the bottom of the cartridge. Most of the manufacturers will overfill the ink bladders in the cartridges to allow the user to get the listed amount of ink out of the cartridge. A similar conversation has showed up in the Diary of a GT-782 owner.

Hope this explain things.

Mark


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks guys

My colour inks seem to be emptying at an equal amount for each colour.

I do have a chip resetter and I have used this just a couple of times - seems to have the desired effect.

I've been opening up the carts and folding the metalic bags so the remaining ink is presented at the output valve.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> I do have a chip resetter and I have used this just a couple of times - seems to have the desired effect.


Jon,

Be very careful resetting a closed cartridge chip. You do not want to run out of ink in the cartridge as this can do severe damage to your print head. All piezeo print heads require some type of fluid (i.e. ink, cleaning fluid,...) running through all the ink channels in the print head. If you reset the chip on a closed cartridge that you can't see how much ink is left, you are typically not going to know when there is any ink left. Resetting a chip on a closed cartridge is definitely a risk.

Mark


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Mark, these things are always good to know. I'm grateful for your advice.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. Best wishes,

Mark


----------

